# The cane so far



## mikec (Oct 29, 2013)

It's been a long time since I came here but I'm nearly finished with this cane and only need to put some varnish on it. I thought I would show it here. The shaft and handle are both curly maple supposedly from the same board but the handle is a darker shade and has some crotch grain in it. I was thinking of doing a tutorial on carving the scroll but there is a better one somewhere if I can find a link I'll post it. The finish is non synthetic all natural. turpentine / pine rosin and will be finished with an oil / rosin cooked varnish.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Good looking piece, good scroll work any chance of larger photo


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done! The curly maple make a great looking cane. The scrole work really gives it unique appearance.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice work!


----------



## mikec (Oct 29, 2013)

I took some larger photos last night and made a short video also but I didn't upload them yet. I'll post those tonight. thanks !


----------



## rootcane (Jul 22, 2014)

Very nice with curly maple.


----------



## mikec (Oct 29, 2013)

maybe these pics come out a little larger.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

thats a very nice balanced piece of work and the finish is 1st class


----------

